# Temperature comparison  2015 and 2016



## fbrissette (Feb 25, 2016)

Pretty cool graphs for Montreal showing how both years have been opposite outliers.  Sorry, only in Celcius.  From metocentre.com


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 25, 2016)

Realize that December 2015 (in the first graph) goes right before January 2016 in the second graph.


----------



## Abominable (Feb 26, 2016)

Also realize that it's in Celsius before you spend twenty minutes staring at it trying to figure out why it's only 30 degrees in August.

D'oh!


----------

